# Trip to Hull



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

anyone remember this old place 35/39 myton street.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...28/title/35-2f39-myton-street-2c-hull/cat/505


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Its the old Pool office.....I seem to remember Uglands shipping using part of it as an office when it shut down, 1988 ish.....we all got transferred to South Shields pool then.......by that time the writing was well on the wall for the MN, massive long waiting lists of every rank waiting to ship out. I got my first ship from this place, M/V King Alfred with Cayzer Irvine. Most of the Grimsby lads went onto this pool when the one in Grimsby shut with the opening of the Humber Bridge.


----------



## Neil Mant (Sep 11, 2005)

i got my first ship here 1977 Mv Port Chalmers.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Did the pool office move there when the offices in Posterngate closed down?
I remember going for an interview with Uglands at their office down Whitefriargate. The guy doing the interview was trying to impress by using an intercom to call his secretary in her office next door. She kinda deflated his ego by shouting her reply through the wall. After the interview I was sat outside on a bench with an engineer who had also been for a job. All of a sudden the upstairs window opened and the nutty secretary shouted down "You forgot these" and threw his CV and other papers out of the window. They floated down like confetti. A right headbanger she was.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Elsie was the secretary while I was with Uglands, (86 till 90). Rumour had it she was a cinema usherette before working in their office...!! I'll say no more....lol....the personnel guy was Barry Good, and in charge was Don Bruce, most of the crew changes on the car ferries were done using Beryls Taxi's...........owned by a Mrs Beryl Bruce......I'll say no more.... Not a bad outfit to work for, everybody on board for Christmas trips used to get a Littlewoods/Woolworths gift voucher ...AB's got a £10 one.......not a lot but its £10 more than I've ever got off any other shipping company..!! When Uglands first started crewing the car ferries (Autoweg,Bahn and Strada) I believe everyone on board for Christmas got hampers delivered to their house.......that stopped with the building of more ships/more crews.Don Bruce left when all the crewing relocated to Egham in Surry, he started up the manning agency Humber ship services in Goole with a chief engineer off the car ferries........the agency is still on the go now.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

timo said:


> Elsie was the secretary while I was with Uglands, (86 till 90). Rumour had it she was a cinema usherette before working in their office...!! I'll say no more....lol....the personnel guy was Barry Good, and in charge was Don Bruce, most of the crew changes on the car ferries were done using Beryls Taxi's...........owned by a Mrs Beryl Bruce......I'll say no more.... Not a bad outfit to work for, everybody on board for Christmas trips used to get a Littlewoods/Woolworths gift voucher ...AB's got a £10 one.......not a lot but its £10 more than I've ever got off any other shipping company..!! When Uglands first started crewing the car ferries (Autoweg,Bahn and Strada) I believe everyone on board for Christmas got hampers delivered to their house.......that stopped with the building of more ships/more crews.Don Bruce left when all the crewing relocated to Egham in Surry, he started up the manning agency Humber ship services in Goole with a chief engineer off the car ferries........the agency is still on the go now.


It was Don Bruce who interviewed me for the job, I joined the dive support vessel 'Ugland Comex1' a joint venture between Uglands and the diving company Comex, that was my introduction to the world of DP. I spent three happy years on that ship working for Ugland before transferring to Denholms when they took over the manning. When laid up in between contracts we often went relieving on the car ferries which was an experience to say the least. 
Joined many times by 'Beryl's Taxis', ok for short journeys but a bit of a drag when joining in Aberdeen. 
Elsie it was! mad as a box of frogs but a real character (sadly in short supply these days) and a real nice person actually. She was a cinema usherette, she told me herself. Barry Good was a decent guy, I wonder what happened to him?
I quite enjoyed my time with Uglands, not a bad company at all, far better than a lot of the companies around these days.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Last I see of Barry Good he was a cargo super in Harwich,overseeing the loading/unloading of the cars, still working for Uglands I think, used to see him onboard sometimes, that would be just after the Hull office shut down (1989/90) He was involved in shipping for a while, I was told he used to work behind the desk in Hulls pool office before starting with Uglands, must be well retired by now tho'. I like your comment...relieving on the car ferries which was an experience....... I can imagine......going from the bridge of the UC1 to the bridge of say....... the Autobahn or Autoweg would have been an eye opener to say the least..!!


----------

